# I have schizophrenia and derealization. Ask me anything.



## PainIsTheName (Apr 14, 2019)

Diagnosed with schizophrenia and self diagnosed with derealization. One thing is I don’t hear or see things but I had delusions. I guess I have derealization instead of hearing and seeing things.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm is having only delusions, enough to get the diagnosis Schizophrenia? People have delusions all the time, without having full blown schizophrenia.


----------



## PainIsTheName (Apr 14, 2019)

Aridity said:


> Hmm is having only delusions, enough to get the diagnosis Schizophrenia? People have delusions all the time, without having full blown schizophrenia.


my delusions is where i believe everyone is a psychopath but myself, which can get scary and paranoia. i also believe i have disorganized thinking, which is the second symptom needed to be diagnosed for schizophrenia.


----------

